# Elbow



## Rigger (Jul 30, 2009)

Well I finally put a crew together for Capital Punishment thanks to Ed, Jack and Adam. We ran out early Saturday to the 131 hole. Not much happening from what we could see. Trolled around, found a few birds working and put 1 blackfin in the box. Jacks first tuna of any sort. The fish went deep and the birds broke up. Trolled down toward the north end of the elbow and found some cleaner water with scattered grass. We pulled the hook on a nice bull dophin. Lots of bait and small dolphin around the grass. Started trolling toward our deep drop hole and hooked up a nice sailfish for Ed, his first. Got the fish to the boat quick, got Ed a picture and released a healthy fish. Done a little deep dropping and put a couple yellowfin grouper in the box. In the afternoon we found some birds on the radar and started trolling around them on the north west elbow. Picked up a couple more blackfin on the troll and on a popper. The blackfin were hanging out with a whale shark. Had 2 free jumping sailfish but no luck with them. We also had a nice hoo come across out of the water and just missed our bait. Our baits were a little big for the blackfin and we had a lot of bite offs. Not a bad day but I think it's going to get better. Hats off to my crew.
Rigger
Capital Punishment


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful pics and nice report.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Great report and seas looked like they cooperated also.


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Great job and congrats on the sail. Beautiful pic!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Donnie Thanks for a great trip-- Nice boat, good company, plus fish What more can you ask for/


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very cool! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

